# Curly Maple ?



## trax (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone thing this might be curly ? It has these bumps all over it all the way to the top.


----------



## dzklrz (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know if it would have curl or not but the bumps you see would be burl. They are great for bowls or handles but they are difficult to dry without cracking.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 8, 2010)

Nope. Not curly.

The outside of a curly maple will look like stacked rings.
Here's a pic of a curly maple bolt with the outside of the tree (no bark) on the left.


----------



## super3 (Mar 8, 2010)

dzklrz said:


> I don't know if it would have curl or not but the bumps you see would be burl. They are great for bowls or handles but they are difficult to dry without cracking.




Any tips for drying burl?


----------



## hoardac (Mar 11, 2010)

*drying burls*

I have put some wax on some and latex paint on others on the cut end(s) and let them sit in a cool dry place with a little airflow for along time. I have dried some naturally but seems to be a 50/50 chance of splitting, cracking with the natural way, probably 20% with wax or paint. So I am just painting the ends now its easier and cheaper. I got a bunch of ugly mis-tints from the store. Paint my saw logs and burls with it.


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 11, 2010)

i wouldnt even call those true burls,as they look shallow.but the good news is shallow burls usually represent unique figure in the wood below, so that tree would still have some nice looking boards in it.


----------



## trax (Mar 12, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> i wouldnt even call those true burls,as they look shallow.but the good news is shallow burls usually represent unique figure in the wood below, so that tree would still have some nice looking boards in it.



I hope so I can't wait to cut into it. The weather has been warm and trail in is pretty muddy and now we're supose to get rain from now til tues so it will have to wait a while


----------



## Craiglk (Jul 21, 2012)

*Curly Maple tree*

Hi. can someone tell me how to be sure I am looking at a curly maple tree.... maybe by the bark , or the leaves... thanks for answering


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Jul 22, 2012)

This does not answer your thread but I thought it was interesting all the same... this is a link to Bell Forest Products on Curly Maple.

Curly Maple (Hard Maple) Exotic Wood & Curly Maple (Hard Maple) Lumber | Bell Forest Products

Just in case that link did not work here is the address too

Curly Maple (Hard Maple) Exotic Wood & Curly Maple (Hard Maple) Lumber | Bell Forest Products

It has some neat info on Curly "Tiger" Maple


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is another link from eHow on the subject...

How to Recognize a Curly Maple Tree | eHow.com

In case the link did not work...
How to Recognize a Curly Maple Tree | eHow.com

Cheers!


----------

